# MTBE Production project



## احمد جواد علي (26 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا هو المشروع رقم واحد الخاص بمجموعة كبيرة من المشاريع التي فيها موازنة المادة والحراره ويمكن استغلالها لتطبيقها مباشرة على برنامج الهايسز


----------



## حسام ح (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## السدوين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور مرضوع اردنا ان نفهمة من زمان


----------



## CHE Amjad (27 أكتوبر 2008)

كل الاحترام و التقدير لكم


----------



## هنو كوستى (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*الرجاء امدادى بمعلومات او مراجع عن mtbe*

مشكورين كتير كتير
لو سمحتوا لى انا شغال بحث تكميلى بعنوان 
production of MTBE
الرجاء غمدادى باى معلومات او مراجع
للمرة الثانية لكم منى كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## بريق ألماس (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وما قصرت يالغالي


أسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الهندي30 (2 فبراير 2011)

*كل الاحترام و التقدير لكم*


----------



## 132436 (6 مايو 2011)

مشكوور اخي الكريم


----------



## مشاعر فرح (15 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهندي30 (19 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذه المعلومات القيمه*​


----------



## CLEAR (4 نوفمبر 2012)

ok


----------

